
«The Age of the Cockroach» The Age of the Unicorns is ending... - PersonalDay
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/age-cockroach-caterina-fake
======
BJBBB
Not able to understand the basis of this article.

1\. What is 'work-horse' startup? 2\. how is a 'work-horse' different from an
'unicorn'? 3\. Would not the ubiquity of the 'cockroaches' result in many more
c/r failures? Would their failure rate be much less, or would more survive
just because there are supposedly many more? 4\. is this a veiled zombie-
apocalypse article? 5\. is the 'plague' an economic bubble? If so, do the
demographics and statistics map well with the precursor economic behavior for
bubble formation? 6\. and who has been 'living large'? Have yet to see any
largess in this neck of the woods.

~~~
PersonalDay
1.2.: Business model for "horses" is to pay back shareholders by delivering a
valuable service to actual customers at a reasonable price. Business model for
"unicorns" is to build the largest possible user base to attract the largest
possible investment inflows.

More information: Unicorns vs. Horses
[https://medium.com/@awilkinson/unicorns-vs-
horses-f81d8dd61f...](https://medium.com/@awilkinson/unicorns-vs-
horses-f81d8dd61f17)

